# Aggressive



## LeeBoy (Jun 27, 2015)

I know there are some threads about goats with aggression issues but I didn't find anything that was the same as my goat. I bought her, Pygmy, when she was heavy bred and another kiko/boar cross kid. She had her kid the next morning. For 5 weeks now she has rammed into the side of the kiko/boar kid. She rakes her horns from her stomach up her side. Today she jumped off her box and ran over to her 15 feet away just to mess with her. She has already hurt another kid Pygmy goat kid and I'm scared she's gonna hurt or kill the one she has a target on now. My other 3 are very friendly and get along very well with each other. They all cuddle up every night to sleep including the aggressive goats kid. She just sits on her box like a queen. I can't seperate them I have only 1 big pasture with an open barn. We have pretty much made our minds up to sell her were just waiting on her kid to be weined. Would taking her horns off settle her down?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Jun 27, 2015)

Sorry to hear of your issues, not sure what might help your situation.

Hopefully others will have some ideas for you.  @OneFineAcre @Southern by choice @Goat Whisperer


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 27, 2015)

Taking her horns off night keep her from seriously hurting one of the others
But sounds like she is the top dog not going to change that


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 27, 2015)

I do not  think it will be solved by taking the horns off.

Sounds like this one would best be sent to market for slaughter.
An aggressive doe like this should not be sold to someone else and they end up suffering in the same way and quite possibly lose a goat to her.

I'd sell her for meat only, or send her to slaughter and put the meat in your freezer.


----------



## LeeBoy (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes she's definately the top dog. Lol! Actually it's the goat in my profile picture wearing my hat! She took my hat from me and made me take her picture! Lol! But on a serious note, I really want to keep her. She is a beautiful goat and great with our kids but she just hates the kiko goat. Maybe I can put some tennis balls on the tips of her horns??!!


----------



## LeeBoy (Jun 27, 2015)

If we do sell her I will DEFINATELY advertise her as an aggressive dominant alpha goat. She's 4 years old. Maybe I can get a hundred bucks for her. (As in cash, not deer)


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 27, 2015)

You'd do better selling her on the hoof. 

If she has horns and she is aggressive it really is an accident waiting to happen.

A hard enough blow can still kill even with tennis balls.

When dealing with livestock always think of the bigger picture. Although we all may love our goats and think of them as "pets" they are livestock. Far too many nice sweet non aggressive goats out there to deal with one like this IMO. Always keep in mind ... they *are *livestock.... not really pets.


----------



## mysunwolf (Jun 28, 2015)

While I personally would send her to slaughter as Southern said... my neighbors had a doe that was aggressive like this. She used to constantly lift her companion wether in the air with her horns and then throw him across the yard. My neighbors gave her to a family with a large goat herd, including plenty of dominant bucks that roam freely amongst the does, and now that she is no longer the only goat in charge she has so far settled down. So I would not feel too bad advertising her as an aggressive doe that needs to go to someone who knows how to handle her.


----------



## LeeBoy (Jun 28, 2015)

I was only kidding about the tennis balls. I grew up on a farm these goats are intended to get my 3 daughters out of the house and off the iPads etc... and teach them some responsibility. It is working as my oldest wants to show animals for 4-H now. Goats are a new venture for me but they are not much different than cattle as I am constantly learning. My local vets have been amazing help also. Trust me I know they are livestock. It would be much easier if we had 30 rather than 5 because my kids have named all of them which in my household qualifies them as pets. But we had a meeting about the goat and the family agreement is to remove her from our herd. So, with that being said, anyone want an aggressive, dominant, alpha goat that loves people and likes to be rubbed behind the ears? And thanks to everyone who replied, it helped to reinforce our decision.


----------



## goats&moregoats (Jul 8, 2015)

Better off advertising for meat. Sorry       I have a small hobby farm and we had two aggressive pygmy/dwarf Nigerians with out horns. They still caused issues. They hit my other does so hard it would knock them off their feet. So we said bye bye to them. I myself don't eat goat, so they were advertised as aggressive better for the freezer goats.


----------

